# PPI's



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

HiI was wondering how many mg. of PPI's everyone has to take daily to keep there GERD under control. The reason I ask is that I am just curious as to why some people need more than others and why after a while some stop working.ThanksMarsha


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

I was taking 20mg of Nexium a day. I stopped taking it a while back, though. I've heard that prolonged use of PPI's can lead to B-12 deficiency. I go on and off.


----------

